# NAD Mesa Studio 22 combo



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So after swearing i would never get another tube amp, this one came home with me today. What can i say, it was on my bucket list but could not justify spending that much on this little guy when it was new. Its cream coloured, pretty clean for an older amp, no rips in the tolex. Sounds glorious to my ears. Looking forward to gigging it. Anyone else have opinions on these, good or bad ? Much appreciated.

Photo is generic but its the same condition and colour.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

in my opinion anything Mesa is great 
And especially if it is good for you - then it is most definitely great!

But - you know - pictures or did NOT happen


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

bigboki said:


> in my opinion anything Mesa is great
> And especially if it is good for you - then it is most definitely great!
> 
> But - you know - pictures or did NOT happen


LOL, i know but my wife has the cel. with her so first off gotta find the right moment to tell her and then if i am lucky and still alive, she can take a pic.LOL


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Had a .22 with the 5 band graphic, it was an excellent little amp and loud as all getout. I changed out the speaker for a Greenback, rounded off the very forward tone a lot, and gave it some grit at lower volume - I believe it was a less efficient speaker than the stock Mesa.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Marc! 

Is that an EL84 amp?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Congrats Marc!
> 
> Is that an EL84 amp?


I do believe it is Jock. Thanks.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

keto said:


> Had a .22 with the 5 band graphic, it was an excellent little amp and loud as all getout. I changed out the speaker for a Greenback, rounded off the very forward tone a lot, and gave it some grit at lower volume - I believe it was a less efficient speaker than the stock Mesa.


I think there is a Eminence in it now. It sounds really nice and full


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I know some people love them, and they aren't as common as the rectos and marks.

Enjoy!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a friend who gigged one of these steadily during the nineties. He would pair it with a closed back extension cab and it sounded great.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

saaaaweeeet!

Nice find Marcos! I have an earlier model than yours that I acquired from Davetcan. I run it into a Mesa Boogie Closed Back 1x12 wide body cabinet.

It is currently my one and only guitar amp, but I'm not a gigging musician. I recently sold a Mesa Express 5x25 Head and previous to that, a Fender Blues Jr Tweed III in favour of the Studio. The Express was more versatile but lacked a unique character that the Studio has in spades. The Blues jr was nice, but I liked the MB Studio better and it was my dream amp back in '92 so it has a history for me.

To personalize it, I switched the cloth covering to a blue-silver which looks pretty cool under lights. It sparkles! I also replaced the V1 tube with a 5751 which has made the drive more functional. I was finding with the 12AX7 that after about 3 on the Volume pot, there was little discernible difference. The 5751 provides more sweep imho. Bought the Tubes from Lauzon when I was in Ottawa. These amps run hot though. The PCBs on these amps typically show signs of overheat. So if you ever take the chassis out or have it serviced, don't be surprised. Till death due us part as far as I'm concerned. And then I'll buy another.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

StratCat said:


> saaaaweeeet!
> 
> Nice find Marcos! I have an earlier model than yours that I acquired from Davetcan. I run it into a Mesa Boogie Closed Back 1x12 wide body cabinet.
> 
> ...


Extra cool bonus points for the Kiss Pez dispensers. Just don't let Gene see them, he want back-royalties. 

I also use a closed-back widebody 112 with my open back combo LSS. Best of both worlds, IMO. You get the airiness and dispersion of the open back, but the solid bottom end of the closed back.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I used one of those to track the entire The Wit EP, I think is a must have flavour for the recording guitarist


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

amagras said:


> I used one of those to track the entire The Wit EP, I think is a must have flavour for the recording guitarist


Everytime I see something from amagras it's super cool...even the Satch Strap! Awesome playing. New album on it's way?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

StratCat said:


> Everytime I see something from amagras it's super cool...even the Satch Strap! Awesome playing. New album on it's way?


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate your compliment! That strap is so old is falling apart but it was a gift from a very good friend and it's been with me for over 10 years. 

I have a new album on its way, it's almost finished but I have to wait until 2018 to release it. Lots of MesaBoogie tones on it, from plugins this time. I have a model from IK Multimedia that sounds very close to the one @marcos just got.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am patiently waiting for @amagras 's new album. I'm certain that it will be especially spectacular to listen to through my new monitors. His playing has so much energy and passion!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's one of the few Mesa amps on my GAS list. Congrats


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats....Mesa is my next and only move from my current


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

StratCat said:


>


You sir, have great taste in IPA's. Ontario's best right there. If you want better, you have to go to NB, NS or PEI


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

amagras said:


> I used one of those to track the entire The Wit EP, I think is a must have flavour for the recording guitarist


Good playing buddy, impressive and great tone.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

marcos said:


> Good playing buddy, impressive and great tone.


Thanks friend, that amp you got is a monster in all the extension of the word. Congrats! 
Remember to crank it beyond the breakup point, take advantage of its beast nature and the power of a 12" speaker


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

amagras said:


> Thanks friend, that amp you got is a monster in all the extension of the word. Congrats!
> Remember to crank it beyond the breakup point, take advantage of its beast nature and the power of a 12" speaker


Whats a breakup point? LOL. I am looking forward to gigging it in a more rock oriented band that i usually play in.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Turn up the volume until the sound starts to break and sound saturated. I think I'm borrowing a word from the plugin world.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Even more bonus points if that is a can of Nicklebrook Head Stock beside the Pez Kiss



Edit..Oops I know see in want the first to notice that


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Been playing this little guy a lot lately and i am slowly thinking this could be 'the' amp. It does have that warm tone i have been looking for all these years. Hopefully it will hold up well when i am gigging and not have any issues.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats @marcos - Mesa makes amazing amps.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tried one in L&M Winnipeg years ago, and thought it was great.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Finally gonna gig this one tonight in a more rock setting. This should be fun !!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, you guessed it. After the first 3 songs it died on stage !!!! The volume went way down and it sounded distorted to a point that it was useless. Is it tubes? I hope so. It does have a 6 month warranty from Spaceman Music here in Ottawa. My bad luck with tube amps continues.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

marcos said:


> Well, you guessed it. After the first 3 songs it died on stage !!!! The volume went way down and it sounded distorted to a point that it was useless. Is it tubes? I hope so. It does have a 6 month warranty from Spaceman Music here in Ottawa. My bad luck with tube amps continues.


Ah ffs! I hope you had a backup.

Hopefully, it's just a tube issue.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Ah ffs! I hope you had a backup.
> 
> Hopefully, it's just a tube issue.


Yes Jock, i always have a spare amp. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

marcos said:


> Yes Jock, i always have a spare amp. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Holy crap Marc. In over 20+ years I've been gigging with nothing but tube amps and have never had issues that you have had. Hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Holy crap Marc. In over 20+ years I've been gigging with nothing but tube amps and have never had issues that you have had. Hope you get it all sorted out.


I hear you buddy. Its not like i am abusing them. For some reason, shit happens. I think this is the 4th-5th tube amp in 3 years and all of them have had slight issues, whether tubes, sockets, etc...The only one that was good was a Vox AC10 that i traded for a Traynor combo last year. I just dont know. Good thing i carry a spare amp all the time and its a SS 80's Peavey. Bullet proof !!!!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Super bad luck.

It could be as simple as a tube replacement or a bit of contact cleaner in the tube sockets. The effects loop send and return jacks may need a cleaning as well as they can impact circuit integrity even when not in use.

I highly recommend you insist they pull the chassis and give it a run through given it’s under warranty. These amps run hot and it is not uncommon to have heat damage to the board around the power tube sockets. Get some photos of the board from them and a summary of the voltage / amperage readings throughout the circuit. The schematic is available on line which shows what the readings should be. If you PM me your email, I will send it to you. The PCB in my amp has heat damage but (knock on wood) it’s still running well.

Take advantage of the warranty.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StratCat said:


> Super bad luck.
> 
> It could be as simple as a tube replacement or a bit of contact cleaner in the tube sockets. The effects loop send and return jacks may need a cleaning as well as they can impact circuit integrity even when not in use.
> 
> ...


That is great advise. Thank you and i much appreciate it. Taking it in this morning and will mention it to the tech.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I just went downstairs and plugged it in and its a bit hissy, not as quiet as it was prior to this and volume is back up? Suspect tubes for now but thats just a guess on my part. Will see later on


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Keep us posted. Fingers cross it is easy repair


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

She's a beauty. 


Mesa amps definitely have my attention!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

So picking up my Mesa from the tech today. He told me all was fine and it was plugged in and played for about 3 hours with no problems? I mentioned tubes but he said that not probably. Anyhow, will give it a good try out. I really want to keep this one even if i have to have it looked at at my own expense. Time will tell.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

mmmm...it died on you and yet the tech ran it for 3 hours with no problems. Maybe, just maybe, moving the amp to a gig loosened a tube or 2 and poor contact on the pins occurred when it died. Maybe. Did the tech provide any possible reasons why it died. Did he give you a summary of what he checked? Did he clean the socket pins and the send / return jacks? Measure any voltages to compare to schematic ratings?

I took mine into vintagetonewheels (Musical instrument and amplifier repair in London Ontario <meta name="google-site-verification" content="SUkBq-L9nDGmSXsYCvl1DrjWevjNdgvP9cjbaeSsF0c" />) here in London earlier this year for some service and Mike let me stay and watch him do his preliminary check over it. When I picked it up, same thing - he did all the critical voltage checks showing me the result and comparing it to the schematic. Fantastic personalized service.

I really hope this works out for you Marc. I just spent the last hour playing my son's CV tele through it while he pounded away on the drums and I just love it. 

My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

StratCat said:


> mmmm...it died on you and yet the tech ran it for 3 hours with no problems. Maybe, just maybe, moving the amp to a gig loosened a tube or 2 and poor contact on the pins occurred when it died. Maybe. Did the tech provide any possible reasons why it died. Did he give you a summary of what he checked? Did he clean the socket pins and the send / return jacks? Measure any voltages to compare to schematic ratings?
> 
> I took mine into vintagetonewheels (Musical instrument and amplifier repair in London Ontario <meta name="google-site-verification" content="SUkBq-L9nDGmSXsYCvl1DrjWevjNdgvP9cjbaeSsF0c" />) here in London earlier this year for some service and Mike let me stay and watch him do his preliminary check over it. When I picked it up, same thing - he did all the critical voltage checks showing me the result and comparing it to the schematic. Fantastic personalized service.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy for all the info. As far as i know, i dont think he did much to it and did not offer much info. The only reason i am taking it to him cause its on warranty. If it acts up again and he cant find anything i am bringing it to forum member NonReverb here in Ottawa . He is one of the best and i have met him a few times at shows. Appreciate your concern and yes, its the best tube amp i have owned as far as tone.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Yah, I’d be leary of an amp tech that doesn’t detail what was checked and then just hands it back and says here you go buddy, nothing wrong with it.

That said, once you get your issues sorted out you are going to love that amp.
There was not a single model in that whole Calibre line that wasn’t great.
I have one that is basically the same as yours but double the power at (4) EL84s and 50 Watts and in black.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

BMW-KTM said:


> Yah, I’d be leary of an amp tech that doesn’t detail what was checked and then just hands it back and says here you go buddy, nothing wrong with it.
> 
> That said, once you get your issues sorted out you are going to love that amp.
> There was not a single model in that whole Calibre line that wasn’t great.
> I have one that is basically the same as yours but double the power at (4) EL84s and 50 Watts and in black.



There’s a 50 Cal Head on kijiji in London right now....soooo tempting... then I would have the Studio Series Combo (22 W) and the 50 W head.....give me strength! Good thing the seller wants $900 for it. Too much for me.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

The ad appears to be down now.
Couldn't find it.
Maybe it's been sold.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Update on the little Boogie. So far, so good. Had it up in St-Jerome Que. this week and it was subject to some road travel, a few bumps here and there and complete night of gigging,no issues.Hmmm?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Update on the Boogie. All is well so far. I thought i was going to sell it a few days ago but came to my senses. My ears play tricks on me and i am never happy with my sound most of the time.Will continue to gig it when possible and use it for practice a few times a week. Its such a neat little amp, light and enough power for what i need.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, just when i thought all was good, the Boogie went for a crap today at gig. All was good then for some unknown reason it started making this noise like feedback and then a burnt smell !!!! So dissapointed and i cant trust it anymore. Still on warranty, its going back tomorrow and they can keep it. I have had it !!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Total bummer, @marcos . I hate it when that happens and, like you, I'd be inclined to move it on rather than deal with the unknown issue. Same as when I get a flat with my bike, it's like I don't want to get too far from home for a few days until I'm sure the repair is solid. It's a 'head' thing.

I've never had any problems with my Mesa's (with the exception of a rubbing speaker on my used Roadster - replaced under warranty). But anything can have a gremlin set up shop inside it and cause you headaches. Especially this newer microprocessor stuff. When I see an intermittent problem, I just want to get it gone!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> Total bummer, @marcos . I hate it when that happens and, like you, I'd be inclined to move it on rather than deal with the unknown issue. Same as when I get a flat with my bike, it's like I don't want to get too far from home for a few days until I'm sure the repair is solid. It's a 'head' thing.
> 
> I've never had any problems with my Mesa's (with the exception of a rubbing speaker on my used Roadster - replaced under warranty). But anything can have a gremlin set up shop inside it and cause you headaches. Especially this newer microprocessor stuff. When I see an intermittent problem, I just want to get it gone!


Yep, if i cant rely on it its gone especially when gigging. I always bring two amps with me but its a bummer. Anyways, traded it in no questions asked so good by Mesa.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I see they have it up for sale again


----------

